# Albuterol Dosage/schedule?



## Carolina Blue (Oct 5, 2011)

What's up everyone? I'm a complete noob to all this fitness stuff. I used to be in the navy and I still never got on a work out schedule, I just did enough to get by. I just turned 29 years old, 6'4" and 295 lbs. In the past year and a half I've been doing my best at battling alcoholism (1 yr. clean this month), I also quit smoking 2 months ago after 12 years of a pack a day, needless to say, I'm in horrible shape, but this is where I am and I have to start somewhere. My biggest concern right now is cutting all this fat off my ass!!! My younger brother use to be a work out freak and he said that clen or albuterol would be my best bet at helping me cut weight. I went on CEM products.com and got some liquid albuterol (60ml bottle, 6mg/ml). I need someone to tell me how to cycle it, how many times a day, how much, all that good stuff. While taking it, I just plan on starting out easy by walking/running 3 miles a day. That's what I did with my old Marine buddies in Miramar so I figure it's a good place to start. Please, anyone, if you have knowledge of this, please help me out. Thanks


----------



## SFW (Oct 5, 2011)

I love albuterol

Start at 2.5-3mg to assess sides (if any). 

Eventually, you ramp up to 6-10 mg ed, space your dosages out a few hrs apart.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 5, 2011)

Running's for women, real men lift weights.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info. SFW, but how does that break down with the stats I gave earlier. Basically, is that 2.5-3 mg's daily? How many times a day? Oh, Officer Farva, you can suck me up bro, I'm going to get to the weights, just don't wanna start everything at once. If you give respect it will be given back to you, til then, go F yourself.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol, easy tiger, it was just a little humor or does being fat make you forget how to laugh?


----------



## Carolina Blue (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok, I apologize, thought u were maybe just an big A-hole pickin on the new guy. I just need some help getting started man. I really want this, I've never been more motivated in my life to do something. I've just been on a roll with turning over new leaves since quitting smoking, hardest thing I have ever done, hands down. I don't want to live the rest of my life looking like this. Not to be conceited, but I'm not bad looking, just been going through a lot these past couple of years. I want to look better and feel better than I ever have. Can you help me with the dosage/schedule?


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 5, 2011)

Man, I'd hit the weights. Why not start everything at once?
Here's the progression: you start lifting weights -> you develop more muscle strength and tone -> you feel better from developing more strength and tone -> your body burns more calories all day long because you have more muscle tissue -> you lose more weight

Couldn't help you out on the albuterol cause I've never used it, but I am on clen right now. Let us know how the albuterol works out for you. Good luck leaning out!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 5, 2011)

Well you're doing good so far, keep it up.  Take it easy at first than slowly progress your level of training or you'll get frustrated and quit early on.  Read the stickies here and ask _specific_ questions about your training when you need to.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

Gotta start somewhere  
best wishes


----------



## FrankJames (Oct 22, 2011)

How long could you run liquid albuterol?  2 on 2 off? forever?


----------



## essential (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Carolina Blue, 
Well done on fighting your addiction to alcohol and smoking, its hard work Im sure.
Great you have seen the light and want to get in shape, just my two cents worth here... I hear you, its like "wow! how badly have I let myself go, I need to cut this down quickly... what can I take to help?"
It sounds a little bit like you are looking for an easier way than just eating and working out properly at 295lbs you have a lot you can do naturally without risking sides from albuterol.
Read the stickies re nutrition and training, and perhaps think about 'supplementing' a bit further down the road.
The road ahead will require hard work there is no easy way, not saying any of this in a bad way.... can you feel the love?


----------



## FrankJames (Oct 26, 2011)

i have been using liquid albuterol, WITH diet and exercise and it has given me some really good results, but i agree, there is no magic pill. If you take a bunch of chemicals but do not have  agood foundation of diet and exercise, it will only hurt you, not help you. 

~blue, you can do it, i lost 50 lbs with no help from any chemicals, now i am working on my next 50, (with a very small amount).

Keep up the good work and keep us posted.


----------



## RlxdN10sity (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Blue, Congratulations on your sobriety man. Don't let the life sobriety gives you get in the way of your sobriety. On the weight loss note I highly recommend getting your nutrition lined out for optimum results and then worry about chemical supplementation once you feel you have done all you can through good nutrition and regular exercise. Supplements are tools for fine tuning and come with the risk of sides, not a substitute for good nutritional foundation, in my view.


----------



## exrugger (Oct 24, 2013)

So I have cycled albuterol twice in my lifetime and trying it a third time, currently 11 percent bf.   I have tried it at 25 percent bf and at 10 percent bf before and honestly you should wait to add albuterol until your in at least the high teens.  From my past experiences, albuterol worked best at cutting the lower your bodyfat was, i noticed a much bigger difference from diet alone at 25 percent than the albuterol.  Albuterol at a heavier weight didnt seem anymore effective (for me anyway) than any diet/weight loss supplement.  However,  at a certain point it can add a whole new dynamic in making cardio easier.  Try to develop a schedule for a month (both cardio and weights, just start light) and get the diet down pat so you have a fou undation to build on.  Also, keep ur albuterol refrigerated.


----------

